# LIS robot part question



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I've been wanting to start the big Moebius Robot.

I've been going through the instructions and parts, I can't seem to find Part 20
front brain panel.










I'm assuming its a clear part. 

Could someone tell me what parts sprue its on, and maybe a photo of the tree? 
I'm probably just missing it, but it's driving me crazy.

Thanks

Mark


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

That one is NOT a clear part.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

charonjr said:


> That one is NOT a clear part.


It most certainly is.....


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

mach7 said:


> I've been wanting to start the big Moebius Robot.
> 
> I've been going through the instructions and parts, I can't seem to find Part 20
> front brain panel.
> ...


 It is a clear part, I'll post a photo of the sprue when I get home from work, about 2 hours or so.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

It's on the large clear sprue with the neon tube effect for the voice box.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Thank you very much!

It's not on the sprue, I hope its hiding in the bag.


----------



## pob63 (Jan 2, 2008)

If it's not in the bag, don't worry. Contact Moebius and explain the situation. Their customer service is excellent. Speaking from experience, I can assure you that they'll provide you with the missing part. I've had issues with damaged and/or missing parts for both the Proteus and Flying Sub. After contacting Moebius, I received the replacement parts with no charge and within a few days.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Thanks, Moebius is great with customer support. 

I have the glass bubble, upper kit on preorder. When they become available I'm guessing the part will be in
there also.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Interesting. My bad. The part is opaque except for the cutout areas on the real Robot. And the instructions mentioned putting in clear "eyes", so that further made me think the part was not clear. Oh well, sorry for the bad advice.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

no worries.

Thanks to everyone for the help


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I'm sorry it took me so long to check, We are having our 4th North Easter storm in a month.

I finally pulled out my B-9 kit again and found something interesting.










The bag is still sealed, no holes.

Not only is the part not in the bag, That stem, part number tag, and part are not even there.

Odd, I'll be emailing Moebius soon.

Thanks everyone for the help, teslabe, without your photo I would never have known where to look.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Thanks a lot guys. After reading this thread I thought I should check my kit to see if any parts were missing. So I found the kit, checked the sprues one by one, and all of the parts are there as far as I can tell. But now I can't get the sprues to fit back in the box. :lol:


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Zombie_61 said:


> Thanks a lot guys. After reading this thread I thought I should check my kit to see if any parts were missing. So I found the kit, checked the sprues one by one, and all of the parts are there as far as I can tell. But now I can't get the sprues to fit back in the box. :lol:


A typical problem with Moebius kits, but not an unwelcome one. Their packing people are wizards.

Jeff


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

You would think that since Moebius already have the B-9 kit molds, they would have issued the glass dome by now. What's the hold up,:nerd:


----------

